# Michael's 50% coupon until 9-6-09



## CraigInPA

Enjoy:

http://i32.tinypic.com/se6q0o.gif


----------



## trentsketch

For those wondering, now's a good time to use the coupons. All the big Halloween stuff isn't on sale this week (don't know about Spooky Town), so you, too, could walk away with your giant witch or spooky tree for half-off.


----------



## BevAnn

If mine HAD those!!  Still mad they were sold out for 2 weeks. 

...waiting for next Tuesday's truck....patiently....

Bev


----------



## Spats

The link doesn't work.


----------



## crazy xmas

Thanks for the post!!!! I printed one going tonight i need more paint.


----------



## christmascandy1

hc! thx for reminding me..i had there 40% percent coupon from last week..but i like 50 even better the only thing mine had was either a screaming witch(16.00) or a 5 foot with ---for thos that have the witch with the couldren she looks like her cept no couldron no mic no movement and this one had her hat in her hands...shes 49.00..that looked like pretty much it and the girl told me that the stores r going to start not carrying so much halloween ..ppl r just not buying..but garden ridge had at least 6 rows of Christmas already!!!ugh


----------



## Otaku

CraigInPA said:


> Enjoy:
> 
> http://i32.tinypic.com/se6q0o.gif


Thanks, Craig! Just went down there and grabbed a 400W fogger for the witches cauldron. Now I just need to find a timer remote for it...


----------



## Tumblindice

Thanks Craig


----------



## rmwitch

Thanks Craig for posting that coupon! Both my wife and I each used one yesterday and saved a bundle! I'm lucky enough to have 3 or 4 Michael's nearby and plan to make a killing before it's over... Thanks again.


----------



## aisling

Do the Micheals employees ask for your name or email when you give them the coupon? My mother is paranoid we will get caught for not being on their email list.


----------



## TK421

aisling said:


> Do the Micheals employees ask for your name or email when you give them the coupon? My mother is paranoid we will get caught for not being on their email list.


I have never had an employee ask for my name or anything when using a coupon.  They don't even flinch when my daughter uses a coupon for something and then I use the same coupon (same printed out version) for another purchase.

I have even gone through the line multiple times using copies of the coupon (I usually print them up 6 per sheet) to purchase supplies. I try and use a different teller each time, but I've never had an employee tell me I can't use the coupon.


----------



## sledge

Thanks Craig I used it for 16lbs of Sculpy Woooo Hoooo!


----------



## aisling

Thanks TK


----------



## ghostsandcostumes

Thanks, I'll use this. Will be useful for towards some decorating supplies.


----------



## ehustak

Spats said:


> The link doesn't work.


The link doesn't work for me either!


----------



## tamster

thanks Craig, I have been already using my coupons there, except for Spooky Town, they still have the 25% off sale going on.


----------



## bethene

thanks Craig, printed out 2, for starters! will have to get there before the week is out!


----------



## dustin2dust

Here are some I just got emailed. 
Michaels Coupon
Hope that link works. One is for 20% off your entire purchase which is pretty cool!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks for putting these up!
Got me a fog machine, flicker candles, clay...


----------



## Brimstonewitch

I am SOOO jealous you have a GardenRidge. I could spend hours in that store and miss it so much. We are lucky to have Michael's and Joanne Fabrics, but we finally got a Hobby Lobby not too long ago so that's some improvement.


----------



## christmascandy1

Hobby lobby has an online version as well..and if u get on there list u can get some coupons as well but not as good as Micheals...


----------



## psk

Heads up, I printed out a black and white copy of this and tried to use it tonight. The cashier said they cannot accept b and w copies. I asked if it were to be printed in color if they would take it and the answer was yes.

The cashier was nice about it and actually let me use one of her personal coupons for 50% off.

Bottom line is, make sure you print this out in color.


----------



## dustin2dust

psk said:


> Heads up, I printed out a black and white copy of this and tried to use it tonight. The cashier said they cannot accept b and w copies. I asked if it were to be printed in color if they would take it and the answer was yes.
> 
> The cashier was nice about it and actually let me use one of her personal coupons for 50% off.
> 
> Bottom line is, make sure you print this out in color.


That's strange. Guess it depends on the cashier. I tried to print it out three times and all it did was print the bar code. My cashier accepted it today! 

Michael's did something strange with the link I put up. It says it has reached max viewing or something and won't show it anymore. Anyone know how to get around that for next time they send me one? The 50% off link still works. Does it just depend on how you link it?


----------



## Azrielle

I googled "Michaels coupons" and found a link I could print from. I printed like a dozen, all in B&W and didn't have a problem. They didn't even say anything when my 10yr old used one. As long as it's one coupon per transaction, per person they didn't say anything. Got lots of good stuff!! FYI you can do the same for Joann's coupons. Theirs are usually 40%.


----------



## ehustak

Azrielle said:


> I googled "Michaels coupons" and found a link I could print from. I printed like a dozen, all in B&W and didn't have a problem. They didn't even say anything when my 10yr old used one. As long as it's one coupon per transaction, per person they didn't say anything. Got lots of good stuff!! FYI you can do the same for Joann's coupons. Theirs are usually 40%.


BINGO!!!! And these don't expire until 9/10


----------



## Firefighter_Barbie

Is this Coupon valid in Canada aswell?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

dustin2dust said:


> That's strange. Guess it depends on the cashier. I tried to print it out three times and all it did was print the bar code. My cashier accepted it today!
> 
> Michael's did something strange with the link I put up. It says it has reached max viewing or something and won't show it anymore. Anyone know how to get around that for next time they send me one? The 50% off link still works. Does it just depend on how you link it?


If you download the image and upload it to an image hosting site (flickr, photobucket...), you should be set. That way, it's under your control, rather than theirs.


----------



## davy2

here's another link, just in case:
Michaels Coupons


----------



## psk

Can someone post the Joanns coupon?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ehustak

psk said:


> Can someone post the Joanns coupon?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Joann Coupon Codes, Printable Coupons, Promotion Codes for joann.com coupons - dealspl.us

Its 40% off and expires 9/5/09.


----------



## bethene

Used on of the Michael ones today, and might get there again this week end! thanks for letting us know about it!


----------



## Halloweenfan

For the new ad tomorrow, it says more Halloween stuff is on sale. Thus, you won't be able to get everything 50% except Lemax houses. So, you should go today if you want something instead of tommorow is what I'm really saying.


----------

